# Found a Case 580E. Need info.



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I found a case 580e loader cheap. Or I think it is cheap. I havent found out how many ours yet but in the picture it looks to be in decent shape. Looks to be 4x4 and in need of tires but he is asking $3600.00. Is this baby worth it? How well would it work for snow removal? I am thinking of getting a skid with tracks for next year but if this would work better for snow I could put it to work in the spring landscaping. It should pick as much or more than a skid. It doesnt have a back hoe on it. Let me know..


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Either you have a misprint on the price or you should stay away from this machine. 580E's weren't built until the 1980's if I'm correct. I have only seen a 480 without a backhoe from the factory ( it did have a 3 pt hitch) so I would have to say they ripped that backhoe off it and the machine has been beaten to death, or it is 36,000.00 and its not worth that either considering there is no backhoe. Either way with no backhoe thers is no weight over the rear tires and I would equate that to plowing with my old Ford front end loaders (340B) w/ 3 pt hitches (My forklift is better in the snow)., Send me a pick if you have one.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I talked to him and he said it has been beat preeeeetttyyy goood... It is still cheaper than most skids.. I figured a worn out back hoe still has more hydralics than a skid.. I am going to try to find a hoe for it first..


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

The 580's wothout the back hoe have a 3 point hitch dont they ? If so just build some kind of concrete weight for it and you would be fine.

Although that price seams way to cheap


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

KCLawnTamer;672926 said:


> I talked to him and he said it has been beat preeeeetttyyy goood... It is still cheaper than most skids.. I figured a worn out back hoe still has more hydralics than a skid.. I am going to try to find a hoe for it first..


If the owner admits he beat it to death,why would you even consider it?If you mean it has more hydraulic power than say a large skid steer rig,probably yes---BUT---that could very well be BEFORE this guy abused it.The pump is most likely shot,the oil is contaminated because he never kept up with PM,etc.,etc.See if I'm wrong--ask him to show you--prove to you that he wrote down all his PM work in the owners manual with when he did it and the hours on the rig also.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Superior L & L;673143 said:


> The 580's wothout the back hoe have a 3 point hitch dont they ? If so just build some kind of concrete weight for it and you would be fine.
> 
> Although that price seams way to cheap


No most don't have a 3 point hitch. The one at a local plaza here seems to push a 12 ft Protech LD around every storm with no extra weight.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

When you are equipment poor any piece of equipment that runs and performs is better than a shovel... Id use ir for a year and after that sell it to a farmer..


----------

